

Quadz - HTML5/jquery game - itkach
http://quadz.8x.to

======
itkach
This is a little html/jquery game I've been working on for the past two years,
on and off. It should work in recent Chrome/Safari/Firefox/Opera.
jquery.animate-enhanced plugin converts javascript animations to CSS3 which is
very smooth where accelerated (like on iPhone/iPad). There's also a native
version for iPad (free and paid, a lot more levels) - the same web app runs in
UIWebView. Check it out. Email me at quadz@8x.to if you'd like promo code for
the paid iPad version.

